# Is this normal? - 9 week old sleeping patterns



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Mamas,

I'm just looking for some reassurance here that DS's sleeping is normal.

He's about 9 weeks old. We bedshare. We sleep tummy to tummy on our sides every night. Usually he will nurse to sleep.

He wakes up about every 2 hours or so, sometimes he'll nurse a little, sometimes not. But everytime he "wakes" this is what it looks like:

He keeps his eyes closed, but he grunts a lot and makes little "eh eh eh" noises. He also flails his limbs like crazy. This will go on sometimes for about an hour or so. I have no idea what causes it. I can't sleep through it. He doesn't want to eat, he doesn't want to roll onto his back or lie on his stomach. I change his diaper and that doesn't seem to do the trick either.

This limb flailing grunting thing goes on for sometimes 2 hours at a stretch before he settles again.

Does this sound normal? Or is there something else he is needing when he goes through these little spells at night? I'm beginning to wonder if we'd all get more sleep if we didn't bedshare. He's my first baby so I've no basis for comparison. But I"m beginning to wonder if cosleeping is causing all this, and maybe we should stop?

Thoughts? Feedback? Experiences?


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

My guess is that if it goes on for an hour or two it is more than being disturbed by co-sleeping. Does he have reflux or gas? The waking up every 2 hours part is completely normal


----------



## RRMum (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi - DS was similar, lots of grunting and flailing about with closed eyes. It did eventually pass (maybe at about 3.5 or 4 months), and we did determine with our Ped.that he had reflux (still does and 11 mo.) although I don't know if the reflux was related to the sleeping issues. Our solution was to move his to a bassinet right by the bed so I could still touch him. Also I used to go sleep on the couch for a couple of hours after he nursed and left him in the bed with DH, that we DS was sleeping next to a cozy body, but I was sleeping too. Good luck!


----------



## friskykitty (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, waking every two hours is normal. And, I think the being awake for 2 hours can be normal as well. Lots of babies get their nights and days mixed up. I remember my little man getting up for a 2 hour stretch briefly around that same age (maybe even only 6 wks?). I would just sit in a dark room and rock him until he fell back to sleep. I definitely don't think it's the cosleeping. With the arm flailing, you may want to consider swaddling him when he wakes up at this time frame. Maybe it would help settle him back down? I think I would consider mentioning this to the ped just to ensure there isn't any underlying issue or concern. Last thing, does it happen the same time every night? How long has it been happening?


----------



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!

He has cut down on this during the night since I last posted. Either that, or I've gotten so used to it that I no longer fully wake up for these spells. Not sure which it is.

I should've mentioned in my OP that DS hates to be swaddled. I know that's the answer for many parents who have babies who are super squirmers or arm flailers. But, I've tried that route, and once he realizes he can't move his arms, he will wake up fully and scream until we release him or until he works his arms out himself.

Doctor says there are no signs of reflux in him, no respiratory issues.

Maybe it's just something he has to grow out of.

I'm glad to hear it's not the cosleeping because I really would prefer not to give that up. I like having him nestled in close to me at night. It just feels like the right thing.


----------



## friskykitty (Jul 4, 2010)

I was thinking maybe an immature nervous system as opposed to reflux.


----------

